# Connected Home Reference Images



## Stuart Sweet

This thread is provided as a reference for connected home images. As the need arises, the staff will update it with additional images.


----------



## Doug Brott

*Receiver DECA used as a Broadband DECA* - The open coax connection (on right side of image) will be connected into your SWiM network via either an open port on your existing splitter or by adding a new splitter. The Ethernet cable connects to your router.


----------



## Steve

My PI is a little different, as you can see:










Close up of the part #:


----------



## MurrayW

See this link under the other main DECA thread for my DECA setup.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459406#post2459406


----------



## dwcolvin

*Update (2/8/2011): Since DECAs, Broadband DECAs, BS Filters and splitters are readily available cheap on eBay, and installers finally understand how to install WHDS, I really don't see a need to use this configuration any more. :nono2:
I don't use it, and don't recommend that you use it. However, it does work.*

*If* you're adventurous and one of your CAT5-attached receivers is near your router or a switch with an extra connection, put the DECA in line with the receiver coax connection (which simultaneously powers the DECA and is a Band Stop filter), then _plug the Ethernet cable from the DECA into the router/switch_ (*leave the receiver connected to the router/switch*). _Voilla!_ Internet connection with no additional splitter, power supply or Band Stop filter. Yes, I've done this, it works, but as always, YMMV. Note that the bridge will go down briefly when the receiver reboots.










*Warning! Warning! Danger, Will Robinson!*
This configuration is _not_ supported by D*, some folks will tell you it won't work, and it will quite possibly cause a rift in the space-time continuum and destroy the universe. 

The single DECA is certainly a *100Mbps bottleneck* to the 175Mbps DECA cloud that would not exist if there were one DECA to the DVR and another DECA to the Home Network. A quick worst-case engineering analysis shows that you *may* saturate this bandwidth *if the DVR is streaming to a receiver in the DECA cloud* _and_ *you have a dozen or so DVRs* in the DECA cloud streaming video from the Home Network*. 

_* would exceed a SWiM-16 capacity by 11 tuners, unless most DVRs were limited to a single tuner._


----------



## veryoldschool

*As nice and clean as this dual SWiM-16 setup looks, there is a problem with the cascaded SWiM-16 being 10 dB lower than the primary SWiM-16. This will cause it to lose signal before the primary SWiM-16 during heavy rain [rainfade]. This can be compensated for by using an amplifier between the SWiMs*


----------



## sigma1914

Here's another working setup.


----------



## stp147




----------



## paragon

NOTE: To please the paranoid gods of DBSTalk.....my setup in the family room would not be supported by DIRECTV in the highly unlikely situation that it caused a performance degradation of the DECA cloud.


----------



## veryoldschool

Using a DECA to bridge to your home network:









Then came the BB DECA









why you can't diplex anymore:










"Normal" DECA connection to receiver


----------



## daniellee

*Before DECA...*










*After DECA...*










*Compression connectors as standoffs...*










Before and after DECA.

Note: Because the SWM-16's tend to run quite hot, I used 4 compression connectors as standoffs to allow better air circulation around it. It runs noticeably cooler to the touch this way.


----------



## veryoldschool

There seems to be an issue sometimes with the SWiM PI being too close to the receivers/DECAs:


----------



## veryoldschool




----------



## ekgermann

Here's my SWM16/DECA rebuild:










SL5 on the roof

On left, Sonora Slope Compensator, Amp and Polarity Locker top to bottom, loops around at the bottom to the input of the SWM16. Lower right is the PI for the SWM box. Broadband DECA to Internet on above the SWM16, then the 4 port greenlabel splitters.

2 HR-21's
4 R22's
1 H21

4 are DECA, rest will be when the remaining 3 DECA adapters get here.

Other than same legacy compression connectors on the main feeds coming from the dish, all compression connectors. Someday I'll rebuild that too, but all signals are 95+

EKG


----------



## veryoldschool

The hardwired ethernet connection:


----------



## veryoldschool

This device has several options to be hooked up.
I'm using it just like a BB DECA, and not using the pass through it has [terminated output].
Another way is to use it as "a replacement" for a white DECA connected to a receiver, "BUT" you also need to use a BSF. So you connect it in "pass through" mode, with ethernet to the receiver and a BSF on the SAT input.
You can also use it without DECA as a wireless adapter too.
Very flexible. 



















^ now you can replace the DECA with a BSF and connect the ethernet to the DECAW.


----------



## veryoldschool

If you have one shorter cable run and have four receivers, plus the BB DECA, this may give you a stronger signal than using an 8-way splitter:


----------



## veryoldschool

How to only use a 4-way splitter and have four receiver and internet:


----------



## veryoldschool

veryoldschool said:


> How to only use a 4-way splitter and have four receiver and internet:


Might as well show off the DECA performance:


----------



## veryoldschool

The PI has a capacitor to block DC, which can cause some problems with the SAT signal from the SWiM and the DECA signal from the receivers.
The SWM8 as a minimum 15' coax for the PI to resolve this poor RF match of the DC block. DECA also seems to have the same issue.
Adding a longer length of coax or a splitter over comes this problem.
While terminations are good to use, they also are just wasting signal power into a resistor, so it's better configure the system so the least terminations are needed.

Here is one way to position the PI so it has a splitter between it and the DECAs:










I've added to the bulletin images for the 24s and their DECA problem with a PI, to show where a BB DECA [or another receiver] can be connected and still not have problems:


----------

